# Kitten prices!



## Sussexbythesea (23 June 2020)

I’ve been thinking about getting another cat but as I’ve already got one that is 4 years old it would probably have to be a kitten. I’d love another ginger as my other one has moved in with an old lady as he didn’t take to the dog (which I’m gutted about) but they’re currently around  the £300-£350 mark for a moggie. I paid £150 for my last one 4 years ago which I thought was pricey then but he is beautiful and has some Maine Coon in him. I know gingers are popular but seems extortionate. Even other colours are around the £100-£200 mark.

There don’t seem to be many kittens in rescue centres so was thinking of buying. Are prices just as crazy in other areas?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 June 2020)

Yes they are more expensive at the moment. Lots of 'wanted' ads too.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (23 June 2020)

Ah see if you're going to be fussy with colour then thats what you get, I was going to suggest lying in wait and nabbing a feral like I did ...

I mean who doesn't want a hissy, spitty, not litter trained wee beasty with a hernia?







*tongue firmly in cheek!


----------



## Dyllymoo (23 June 2020)

Hmmmm…. I would wait a month or two, I'm sure all the re-homing charities will (unfortunately) have lots in.

I got my 7 month old from a local rescue about 2 months ago.  He has turned out to be a super star (very affectionate, keeps mum company during the day, plays like a dog) and I paid a rehoming fee of £100 (and he came neutered, chipped and had his vaccinations).

I technically wasn't actually looking for another, he just popped up on facebook and less than 24 hours later he was home with us!  Ooops!


----------



## smolmaus (23 June 2020)

Same thing is happening with kittens as with puppies to a lesser extent. £150-250 for an accidental there's-kittens-in-the-garage-now-whoops tabby moggy that would be £30 or free to good home last year.

The kittens will be in rescue centers once the kids go back to school. I'd wait for that rather than encouraging the backyard breeders trying to make a few quid out of CV.


----------



## Archangel (23 June 2020)

Just had a look at prices near me - £300 for a breeding unknown kitten. 

The world has gone quite mad.


----------



## julesjoy (23 June 2020)

Local rescues I follow on Fb are full of kittens, none ready for rehoming yet though so worth looking and waiting a bit.


----------



## fiwen30 (23 June 2020)

It's still the height of the kitten season, with several more months to go. Smaller rescues near me have started to reopen, with appointment times and no walk-ins, so there should be plenty of opportunity to adopt a kitten that's been vet-checked, chipped, and had it's 1st set of vacs, rather than pay through the nose for a back-yard bred cat that's likely sick.


----------



## Esmae (23 June 2020)

For that kind of money I would expect the kitten to have followed a worming programme, be fully vaccinated for flu enteritis and felv and tested negative FIV, free from fleas & insured, chipped etc.  I bred Burmese cats for years and that was expected along with registration.  To have all that kitty should be at least 13 weeks old when you get him or her.  Anything less and they are taking the pee.


----------



## DirectorFury (23 June 2020)

Those prices are insane and I certainly wouldn't be buying one. Rescues should start opening back up with rehoming soon.

I've never actually bought or directly rescued a cat - they just seem to end up here! Ginger boy was living with his stray mum in a friends garden and she couldn't keep both, tabby girl just ran up our driveway one night as a 7 week old kit, and the Siamese came with the house.


----------



## Equi (23 June 2020)

I’ve never paid for a kitten 🤨 but then I get mine from farms fully aware that they may be feral and need medical treatment.


----------



## Flyermc (23 June 2020)

OH MY WORD tell me about it. 
We are after an older cat or kitten to join our family. We've had cats before, but they both passed away last year to old age related issues. However rescue centers (2 out of 3 so far) are not interested in us because we have a 2 year (they are OK with my older daughter who is 5) but they will not rehome a kitten to us, only an older cat if they deem it will be suitable. Basically we could be waiting for an unknown period of time on the off chance that a suitable cat comes in. One rehoming center said they would consider us, but dont have anything in at the moment.

As a family we've had a huge amount of upset and sadness over the COVD period and we really wanted something positive for our family to focus on. We are a nice family and me and hubby are more than capable of keeping a kitten/cat safe with our kids, who are good kids and well used to having animals around.

We had a look at buying one, but i hate encouraging 'breeding' as such, so dont really want to pay £200 for a moggie, however more than happy to pay a rescue center, but it doesnt look like we have much choice at the moment.


----------



## ihatework (23 June 2020)

Try reputable breeders.
The last cat I got cost me £250, she is a pure Burmese and utterly adorable. The breeder had retained her as a queen but as she matured she wasn’t good enough so was neutered and rehomed as a pet at a year old. The breeder was also rehoming a year old male for the same reason and a 6yo queen who was retiring.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 June 2020)

HufflyPuffly said:



			Ah see if you're going to be fussy with colour then thats what you get, I was going to suggest lying in wait and nabbing a feral like I did ...

I mean who doesn't want a hissy, spitty, not litter trained wee beasty with a hernia?







*tongue firmly in cheek!
		
Click to expand...

As you know from another thread I’d love one just to fall into my hands through fate 😂😍.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (27 June 2020)

fiwen30 said:



			It's still the height of the kitten season, with several more months to go. Smaller rescues near me have started to reopen, with appointment times and no walk-ins, so there should be plenty of opportunity to adopt a kitten that's been vet-checked, chipped, and had it's 1st set of vacs, rather than pay through the nose for a back-yard bred cat that's likely sick.
		
Click to expand...

Last time I did buy from hobby type breeders which I did feel guilty about. I’d lost my two old cats ( two tortie sisters farm bred from a work colleague) at 16 and 18. I then had a short break but one day I woke up and by the end of the day I had my two boys last ones available from two different litters. 

Chilli a& Pepper







Why I’m gutted to lose him to someone else and why I’d love another ginger in my life.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (27 June 2020)

Yeah they seem to be huge at the moment
I'm on the waiting list for a ragdoll from a reputable breeder my mum has had one from her and her temperament/ conformation are great hence why I'd like to use her again. She also photographs them beautifully and you could tell they have been well brought up. They are steep but will have had both injections and wormed/ flead. I think the parents have had a test for something as well. Hopefully she has a litter due to leave in October but this all hinges on whether i can find a new job as I'm in the process of being made redundant 
However OH is looking at moggies and they are so expensive. £350 for some which admittedly have been photographed beautifully but theres no specific breeding.
Also I've seen a lot of adverts saying they are ragdoll when the closest they probably are is a ragdoll cross. Way of getting more money as they are probably hoping people see the word ragdoll and want them without knowing exactly what a ragdoll looks like
Dont even get me started on the ones where they're asking loads of money for their moggy but haven't bothered to check the spelling or take photos! I'd rather like to see what they look like to see if they look healthy/ attractive/ well put together I wouldn't want to go all that way and see them looking sick
Also are they properly flea treated or just with the cheap stuff? Many years ago my mum got our black and white moggy home (later we suspected there was forest cat in there) and apparently they had been flead and to assist with this the seller would "stick them in the shower" she was teaming with fleas my mum spent most of the night combing her with a nit comb getting loads of fleas off her she went straight to the vet the next day to get a proper treatment. Both the ragdolls were from breeders and no fleas so I'd want to know what flea treatment has been used as you're then potentially adding to the fair whack purchase price to sort that out


----------



## HufflyPuffly (27 June 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			As you know from another thread I’d love one just to fall into my hands through fate 😂😍.
		
Click to expand...

My advice is lie in wait at a known feral cat site and just go for one you like the look of 🤷🏼‍♀️.

If I see a ginger one here I’ll give it a go for you! Though no more have been sighted and both the ones captured were grey sorry...


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 June 2020)

A friend told me last week that he had bought a kitten for his daughter's birthday. It's a moggy, albeit very cute, and cost £450. He seemed to think he'd got a bargain as some he'd looked at were £500  I thought he was pulling my leg until I looked at Gumtree.


----------



## Flyermc (29 June 2020)

Sleighfarer said:



			A friend told me last week that he had bought a kitten for his daughter's birthday. It's a moggy, albeit very cute, and cost £450. He seemed to think he'd got a bargain as some he'd looked at were £500  I thought he was pulling my leg until I looked at Gumtree.
		
Click to expand...

its crazy isnt it, we are still looking


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 July 2020)

Well so far local rescues either have no kittens or are only rehoming to people they’ve already home-checked pre Covid.


----------



## windand rain (1 July 2020)

Ahhh what happened to free to a good home never paid for a moggy in my long life money making monsters not getting their cats neutered to make mega bucks breeding as many litters and filling cat rescues. Sorry for the rant looks like I wont be having any more pets its against my principles to line the unscrupulous pockets. I would pay if pushed 30 quid for a kitten if it was an accidental litter or a feral kitten to cover food costs anything more would be a resounding no. I would of course pay to have it neutered. Trouble is the a high prices encourage pet owners not to neuter as at more than £300 per kitten with no care you could be upping your income by £1000 a month if you just let the ones you dont sell breed


----------



## OldNag (2 July 2020)

Blinking heck. I have never paid for a kitten. Only exception is where I had  couple via Cats Protection. That was decades ago but I am sure there will have been an adoption fee. Others I have rehomed to me through local ads.
I am sure prices will fall soon, and as others have said, the rescue centres will be full.


----------



## Flyermc (2 July 2020)

success - im sooo happy 

Tomorrow we'll have 2 lovely 4 month old kittens coming to live with us, really bad timing as we are going on holiday the first week in Aug, but we'll work something out  They are both black and white and my little girl is so excited, she could pop.

These are not from a recuse, but are both free to a good home.

I can see why owners dont neutered, to get the girls spayed, chipped and vaccinated is just short of £300 for the 2


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 July 2020)

Flyermc said:



			success - im sooo happy 

Tomorrow we'll have 2 lovely 4 month old kittens coming to live with us, really bad timing as we are going on holiday the first week in Aug, but we'll work something out  They are both black and white and my little girl is so excited, she could pop.

These are not from a recuse, but are both free to a good home.

I can see why owners dont neutered, to get the girls spayed, chipped and vaccinated is just short of £300 for the 2
		
Click to expand...

Thats great news!

You know this needs photos once they've arrived home!

I agree about the neutering unless they are serious breeders all cats should be neutered it would help prevent some health problems they could get especially Tom cats. I think there are even cheaper neuters they do for those on benefits 

What are you going to name them? Will your little girl help with the naming?


----------



## 9tails (2 July 2020)

Fancy paying those prices for a moggy!  Two of mine are sisters who needed to be rescued from my niece who thought they'd be great to have with her feral 4 year old grabby daughter.  One is still a terrified little cat around anybody under four feet tall.  Another moved in masquerading as another of my cats, he refused to leave so is now a permanent resident.

@Flyermc have a look at vet packages for young cats.  I paid £99 at Vets for Pets, this included 3 months flea treatment, their vaccinations, spay and microchip.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (2 July 2020)

Yeah that price seems high to me, it cost me £50 for Huffle to be vaccinated and then around £64 for spaying and microchipping.


----------



## Flyermc (2 July 2020)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Thats great news!

You know this needs photos once they've arrived home!

I agree about the neutering unless they are serious breeders all cats should be neutered it would help prevent some health problems they could get especially Tom cats. I think there are even cheaper neuters they do for those on benefits

What are you going to name them? Will your little girl help with the naming?
		
Click to expand...

They are 4 months old and already have names, luckily they are names that she likes


----------



## Flyermc (2 July 2020)

9tails said:



			Fancy paying those prices for a moggy!  Two of mine are sisters who needed to be rescued from my niece who thought they'd be great to have with her feral 4 year old grabby daughter.  One is still a terrified little cat around anybody under four feet tall.  Another moved in masquerading as another of my cats, he refused to leave so is now a permanent resident.

@Flyermc have a look at vet packages for young cats.  I paid £99 at Vets for Pets, this included 3 months flea treatment, their vaccinations, spay and microchip.
		
Click to expand...

i called vets for pets today, i havent got my notes (i called afew vets) but i think they was something around £75 for spaying, and then a 'package' which was £60 (something) for the vac, chip and i think flea treatment.


----------



## adamntitch (3 July 2020)

My mums got out and ended up having baby's she charged 40  that was wormed from 2 weeks till they left at 8 plus vet checked and flead but home was more important and mum was vac and treated for fleas and worms vet said they can pass over antibodies but got them done anyway on vets advice some went for nothing to peoples we knew


----------



## adamntitch (3 July 2020)

was normal moggies tho nothing special


----------



## 9tails (3 July 2020)

Flyermc said:



			i called vets for pets today, i havent got my notes (i called afew vets) but i think they was something around £75 for spaying, and then a 'package' which was £60 (something) for the vac, chip and i think flea treatment.
		
Click to expand...

That's about right if they don't have a special offer package available.  At the moment, with the amount of kittens being bought, I assume they don't need to offer packages.


----------

